# perch fingers



## duckdowner007 (Mar 8, 2006)

boy do i love eating fried perch fingers


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Agreed, fried perch is good. What is your favorite breading for them? I like Kellogg's corn flake crumbs, it's my new favorite batter. Add in your favorite spices and you've got a killer breading that's all your own! Mmmm, mmmm.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Last time i was in Ohio we went to a fish fry and i had my first perch....oh i can just remember that great taste.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

mmmm that makes my stomach growl thinking about it! I haven't had breaded fingers for over a year! 

I'll have to go down to the Market and get some fresh ones to make some this weekend... man that makes my mouth water thinking about it....


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

Ben, Pikes place market? (I think that is the name, been years since I was there) I like a wet batter for perch or any pan fish for that matter.
I am trying to get people to try this because it is great. Go buy a tub of butter flavored crisco. Fry them up in it. Holy smokes it is a whole new level of frying fish. The butter flavor with the breading and add the salt and combined with the fish. It is great.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

my favorite breading is yellow corn meal. Mix in cajun seasoning to taste and fry till golden. MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Scoonafish said:


> Ben, Pikes place market? (I think that is the name, been years since I was there) I like a wet batter for perch or any pan fish for that matter.
> I am trying to get people to try this because it is great. Go buy a tub of butter flavored crisco. Fry them up in it. Holy smokes it is a whole new level of frying fish. The butter flavor with the breading and add the salt and combined with the fish. It is great.


Yep! Pike's Place Market is the bomb! It's always a good time to go watch the guys toss some fish around! The Bear and Anders are the best at putting on a show! Plus you can always find good prices on just about everything. If you feel a bit adventurous you can try some exotic fish to cook up!

http://www.pikeplacefish.com/funstuff/photogallery


----------



## Scoonafish (Oct 9, 2005)

Yep thats the place. And there is a strip joint (that I know nothing about by the way) right up the road. The Seattle water front is great. There is that store with the mummy guy in it, and gooyduc (sp) chowder is the best.

My nephew lives out there...maybe it is time to go back out there and visit him and that area again. Thanks for the info Ben.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

We were out there and my daughter was about 4. They threw that pillow that looks like a fish and she just freaked out!!!!  
She wanted out of there in a big hurry!!!!!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I didnt know perch had fingers...... 

Never mind me....I am EXTREMELY bored right now......


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=91591

Follow link to perch recipie thread.


----------

